# 2 gallon hexagon tank ideas? ***PICTURE***



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is my 2 gal tank - open top with a 10gal filter on it and a heater.

I really wanted some suggestions on what to stock this tank with besides a lame betta fish. I recently set this tank up and all i have is some feeder guppies[/img] chillin in there.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

not gunna lie, that looks pretty funny with that big filter and heater takin up all that space in such a small tank 

I can't really imagine anything cichlid related that would happily live in a 2 gallon hex.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

How about a snail and some cherry shrimp?


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

As far as the 10gal filter, I feel that you can never have enough filtration. Also, I am looking to stock this tank with any type of fish, not cichlid-related only.


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

Get some of those swimming frogs!


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

yea get the tadpoles or how ever u spell it


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

what about 2 shellies?


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

For the sake of spending $10 on a 10 gallon you could give yourself a much, much more interesting tank and a significantly better home to any fish you keep. With 10g you could add some Tang shellies such as mutlies or brevis.

I can't imagine much being happy in a 2g hex.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

get one of those cheap light fixtures that hold compact spiral flourescents and then you could have a nano planted tank. you could probably put 2 plants in there. Also you could have a few tetras and it would look really cool.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Definately not a red devil


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I would go Nano NPT (Natural Planted Tank) using the walstad method, and then put either a snail and cherry shrimp or tetras.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the idea of a planted tank but this tank sits on my bathroom counter and unfortunately gets no sunlight. I presume that there are no common plants that require little to no light.

Today I obtained a really small bumblebee catfish that i put in there










are there any gouramis or other community fish apart from tetras that will live happily in this small tank as well?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Why don't you just get a bigger tank like most people said a 10 gallon?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, I just don't see the point in even having this tank. Especially if you are going to put a fish like a catfish in it...

You can buy 10-20 gallons for like 10 bucks.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

limpert said:


> are there any gouramis or other community fish apart from tetras that will live happily in this small tank as well?


I should think gourami's are right out, and honestly I doubt you can find many tetras that will live happily in that tank, since most tetras like to school. If you don't want a betta, I'd go back to inverts (shrimp/snails).

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who has his daughter's betta and 4 snails in a 2.5 gallon tank)


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

a betta is not a bad idea.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

if i had that tank i would set it up with some soft and hard corals and a clean up crew and MAYBE a goby


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

get like 5 neon tetras! they don't get big they will be fine. Or turn it into a nano salt tank


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks to all with actual suggestions.

As for the "bigger tank" proposal, you're missing the point of my thread. The bottom line is that I have a 2 gallon aquarium I'm looking to stock. If I wanted to know which tank size i should choose I would have created a different thread. If you do not have a suggestion that pertains to my thread/topic then please hold your thoughts.


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

Fancy guppies.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

limpert said:


> ...Also, I am looking to stock this tank with any type of fish, not cichlid-related only.


And with respect, perhaps you are missing the point of this CICHLID forum. If you want advice on stocking a 2 gallon hex tank this isn't the place for it. The advice from myself and others was well intended. Sorry if you don't like it.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a 5G hex with a betta and a cory and a snail....any more felt crowded. Your 2G would be fine for some guppies or neon tetras, etc.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ditto, take it to the guppy forum, as this is in fact a CICHLID forum, with that being said, the only use for that little thing would be for a couple shell dwellers.


----------



## Scuds03 (Apr 27, 2009)

It is a Cichlid forum but there is a 'General Aquaria' section for non-cichlid related questions. It says "For general fish and aquarium topics. Including catfish, aquatic plants, ponds, etc." Mabe we should try and be a little more welcoming and direct his topic there instead of telling him to get off the forum? That is unless you really think another forum can give him better advise than us!! I think not! Cichlid-Forum pride man!


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I suppose we can be a little one sided at times....sorry dude...but suggestion still stands,
"a couple shell dwellers are the only thing that could be considered as far as cichlids go"


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Scuds03 said:


> ...Mabe we should try and be a little more welcoming and direct his topic there instead of telling him to get off the forum? That is unless you really think another forum can give him better advise than us!! I think not! Cichlid-Forum pride man!


Well said, Thank you.


----------



## EllCee (Mar 29, 2009)

Just so you know, the bumblebee cat is going to get way too big for a 2 gallon eventually. I have a bumblebee and he's five inches and quite fat. I'm not assuming that you don't already know this, but I'm just saying in case you don't.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just set up my 2 gal hex as a nursery for my sister's pregnant lyretail molly. But once that's done, I'm stocking it with either 6 bumblebee gobies or 6 neon tetras. I feel comfortable putting these guys in this tank because I have a small-footprint hang-on-tank filter for 5-10 gal, plus an undergravel plate with airstone. Having both helps increase the bioload capacity.


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Here are a few cool options for a nano tank. The problem (at least for me) is finding some place to get these little guys.

ember tetra
sparkling gourami
micro rasbora (can refer to several species)
pygmy cory


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

I ended up putting a young electric yellow lab - maybe 3/4 inch - in my hex after his entire tail fin was bitten off along with one eye (I refer to him as my 3-legged blind dog). I have no idea which fish in my cichlid tank did it, but I figured I'd give him a chance to regrow his tail and see how he does with one eye. But he wouldn't have a chance staying in with the adult cichlids. I bought 3 lyretail guppies (yes, guppies, not mollies - and they are small but fab color) and a tiny albino cory to put in with him. They are all doing great and the yellow lab is growing its tail back.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a 1 eyed fish...she does ok.. she swims in circles alot and isnt very fast at getting food but she seems happy


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I saw a micro 2 1/2 gal tank with some white clouds and neon tetras. It was planted with sag. grass and had a small chunk (about 3" long) of driftwood. It looked spectacular.


----------

